# [Risolto]Errore con emerge

## simone-27

Ho un problema. Provando a cambiare la lingua a kde ho fatto un errore. Ho dato

```
emerge kde-il18n
```

PRIMA di mettere la variabile

```
LINGUAS="it"
```

in /etc/make.conf.Adesso il mio problema è come poter rimuovere kde-il18n per poter riemergerlo.Last edited by simone-27 on Wed Feb 28, 2007 1:45 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Scen

Assicurati di aver inizializzato correttamente la variabile LINGUAS:

```

emerge --info | grep LINGUAS

```

e ri-emerge kde-i18n senza problemi: ti verrà reinstallato il pacchetto, e i file in più (appartenenti all'installazione precedente con tutte le lingue abilitate) verrano rimossi automaticamente.

----------

## simone-27

com' è possibile che senza impostare la variabile LINGUAS faccia cosi

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) kde-base/kde-i18n-3.5.5 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> Unpacking source...

 * You either have the LINGUAS environment variable unset or it

 * contains languages not supported by kde-base/kde-i18n.

 * Because of that, kde-i18n will not add any kind of language

 * support.

 * If you didn't intend this to happen, the available language

 * codes are:

af ar az bg bn br bs ca cs cy da de el en_GB eo es et

eu fa fi fr fy ga gl he hi hr hu is it ja kk km ko lt lv

mk mn ms nb nds nl nn pa pl pt pt_BR ro ru rw se sk sl

sr sr@Latn ss sv ta tg tr uk uz vi zh_CN zh_TW

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/kde-i18n-3.5.5 ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: kde-base/kde-i18n-3.5.5

>>> Install kde-i18n-3.5.5 into /var/tmp/portage/kde-i18n-3.5.5/image/ category kde-base

>>> Completed installing kde-i18n-3.5.5 into /var/tmp/portage/kde-i18n-3.5.5/image/

man:

>>> Merging kde-base/kde-i18n-3.5.5 to /

>>> Safely unmerging already-installed instance...

No package files given... Grabbing a set.

>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> kde-base/kde-i18n-3.5.5 merged.

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 config files in /etc need updating.

 * Type emerge --help config to learn how to update config files.
```

mentre impostando la variabile cosi

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) kde-base/kde-i18n-3.5.5 to /

>>> Downloading http://gentoo.inode.at/distfiles/kde-i18n-it-3.5.5.tar.bz2

--00:18:04--  http://gentoo.inode.at/distfiles/kde-i18n-it-3.5.5.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/kde-i18n-it-3.5.5.tar.bz2'

Resolving gentoo.inode.at... 1.0.0.0

Connecting to gentoo.inode.at|1.0.0.0|:80...

Exiting on signal 2
```

----------

## crisandbea

 *simone-27 wrote:*   

> com' è possibile che senza impostare la variabile LINGUAS faccia cosi
> 
> ```
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> ...

   problemi relativi al mirror dove si collega, o almeno quello sembra essere.

ciauz

----------

## simone-27

ho risolto dando il comando non dall' interno di kde....

----------

## simone-27

ho un altro problema con emerge. dando

```
emerge kdemultimedia
```

mi restituisce

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Error: the =kde-base/konsole-3.5* package conflicts with another package;

!!!        the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.
```

da cosa è dovuto questo?è perche ho installato konsole a parte?

----------

## crisandbea

 *simone-27 wrote:*   

> ho un altro problema con emerge. dando
> 
> ```
> emerge kdemultimedia
> ```
> ...

 

certo che leggere l'errore provando a capirlo non ti va proprio eh ???    :Twisted Evil: 

dai 

```
emerge -pvt kdemultimedia
```

 e vediamo che dice, comunque ti consiglio di installare gli ebuilds di kde, segui questa : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/kde-split-ebuilds.xml

----------

## Ic3M4n

ma soprattutto: "Errore con emerge" cosa centra con kde e l'internazionalizzazione? inoltre le linee guida specificano di effettuare una richiesta per ogni thread. quindi 2 problemi 2 thread e possibilmente con titoli che spieghino cosa stai facendo.

----------

## simone-27

il punto è che penso che dia errore perche appena ho installato kde poi ho installato subito konsole dando

```
emerge konsole
```

quindi penso che l'errore sia dato dal fatto che all' interno dei pacchetti che sto cercando di installare c' è konsole, e io l' ho gia installata, la mia domanda è allora, come disinstallare konsole per poter poi installare i pacchetti?Cmq l' output di emerge -pvt kdemultimedia è

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kreadconfig-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkonq-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdialog-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdesu-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcminit-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/khotkeys-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kfind-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/konqueror-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kwin-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdm-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcontrol-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksplashml-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepasswd-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kicker-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdesktop-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksmserver-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/konsole-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3)

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.5  USE="alsa -akode -arts -audiofile -debug -encode -flac -gstreamer -kdeenablefinal -mp3 -theora -vorbis -xine -xinerama" 6,139 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  media-sound/cdparanoia-3.9.8-r5  121 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  media-libs/taglib-1.4-r1  USE="-debug" 715 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3  USE="cups pam ssl -arts -debug -hal -ieee1394 -java -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -ldap -lm_sensors -logitech-mouse -openexr -opengl -samba -xcomposite -xinerama -xscreensaver -zeroconf" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  media-libs/akode-2.0.1  USE="alsa -flac -jack -mp3 -oss -speex -vorbis" 450 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   media-libs/libsamplerate-0.1.2-r1  USE="-fftw -sndfile" 691 kB

Total size of downloads: 8,118 kB
```

----------

## Scen

Il problema è dovuto al fatto che stai cercando di mischiare pacchetti "monolitici" di KDE con quelli "split".

Come ti è stato consigliato, leggi ATTENTAMENTE la Guida agli Split Ebuilds di KDE (e per completezza anche la Guida alla configurazione di KDE).

Se hai scelto di installare pacchetti "split", devi seguire questa via (consigliata). Quando hai risolto aggiunti il tag [RISOLTO] al titolo della discussione. In caso di altri problemi, ti consiglio di leggere attentamente la vasta documentazione Gentoo a disposizione, prima di aprire l'ennesima discussione nel forum!  :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

Ottieni errore perchè hai installato prima uno spilt (konsole) e poi cerchi di installare un monolitico (kdemultimedia).

Se ti degnassi di leggere le guide che ti vengono linkate capiresti, fidati.

Non è che la gente ti da dei link a caso per farti imparare cose nocive o dannose ma per aiutarti a risolvere il tuo problema, se tu non le leggi significa che non vuoi il nostro aiuto per risolvere il tuo problema  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## simone-27

ok ho capito io chiedevo come disinstallare konsole per poter emergere un pacchetto monolitico, ma misembra di aver capito che è meglio procedere con gli split singoli, quindi faro cosi!Grazie, e prometto che non apriro piu topic inutili....

----------

## Kernel78

 *simone-27 wrote:*   

> ok ho capito io chiedevo come disinstallare konsole per poter emergere un pacchetto monolitico, ma misembra di aver capito che è meglio procedere con gli split singoli, quindi faro cosi!Grazie, e prometto che non apriro piu topic inutili....

 

Non è questione di aprire topic inutili, può capitare che qualcuno non conosca tutto lo scibile umano e abbia delle domande a cui non sa rispondere (figurati che a volte capita anche a me  :Laughing:  ).

Il problema è che se ti viene data una risposta e tu non la degni della minima attenzione vanifichi ogni sforzo fatto per aiutarti.

----------

## crisandbea

 *simone-27 wrote:*   

> ok ho capito io chiedevo come disinstallare konsole per poter emergere un pacchetto monolitico, ma misembra di aver capito che è meglio procedere con gli split singoli, quindi faro cosi!Grazie, e prometto che non apriro piu topic inutili....

 

ora come ora vista la situazione, farei in questo modo:

```
eix -I kde-base/ | grep kde-base/ | xargs emerge -Cpv
```

verifichi i pacchetti da rimuovere e togli le opzioni pv di emerge, dopo di che segui la guida sugli Ebuilds.

ciauz

----------

## Scen

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> ora come ora vista la situazione, farei in questo modo:
> 
> ```
> eix -I kde-base/ | grep kde-base/ | xargs emerge -Cpv
> ```
> ...

 

Naaaah.... perchè eliminare il lavoro appena fatto? Ha cominciato con gli split ebuild, non vedo perchè dovrebbe spazzare via tutto e rifare la stessa cosa! Se eventualmente sbaglia a lanciare il comando di emerge, imputando un pacchetto monolito, verrà bloccato dal solito avviso di errore! La lettura delle guida è comunque essenziale  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   ora come ora vista la situazione, farei in questo modo:
> 
> ```
> eix -I kde-base/ | grep kde-base/ | xargs emerge -Cpv
> ```
> ...

 

se ha già iniziato ti dò ragione, se non lo ha fatto invece no   :Wink: 

ciauz

----------

## crisandbea

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   ora come ora vista la situazione, farei in questo modo:
> 
> ```
> eix -I kde-base/ | grep kde-base/ | xargs emerge -Cpv
> ```
> ...

 

se ha già iniziato ti dò ragione, se non lo ha fatto invece no   :Wink: 

ciauz

----------

## Kernel78

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> se ha già iniziato ti dò ragione, se non lo ha fatto invece no   

 

di sicuro konsole (e altri split come si evince dai suoi post) li ha già installati o non saremmo qui a discutere perchè non sarebbe stato bloccato nell'installare un monolitico  :Wink: 

----------

## simone-27

si ne ho gia installati alcuni, cmq sto procedendo e mi trovo bene cosi, almeno installo solo cio che mi serve realmente!

----------

